# Another Outdoor Adventure! :)



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

So I was able to bring Paprika outside on a rare free-moment that I had today. She was curious and ran around sniffing everything she was able to, which was fun. Eventually her feet got muddy and dirty so I had to bring her in for a bath. She gets nervous around bath water sometimes, so it wasn't a long bath, but I was able to get a couple of post bath pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

and out of the bath


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  So many great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for those. Needed the cute overload today. Esp the towel pics


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!! I love her in the towel. Such a cutie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!! I love her in the towel. Such a cutie!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

So cute! I love outdoor adventure pics!! And the towel pics are precious too!!  that faaaaaace!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEEE so cute!!!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha thanks, that wash cloth is the perfect size for her since she is so small, a literal handful of hedgehog.. I don't think she weighs more than 250 grams still, she was the runt of her litter and I think she'll always be a runt of a hedgehog.. but that's alright


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is wonderful! I love the captions. She is gorgeous and I adore her 2 little devil horns! Heeeeeeeee.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, I never noticed her having devil horns before, kinda ironic considering she's dressed like an angel in my signature! haha, I guess there is good and evil in everything right ;P


----------

